# Wilson's FAST intake



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I've had my eye on this for a while. If I decide to go this route , considering the only mod I have is a K&N CAI, will I need to do anything else, such as throttle body upgrade too..? What can I expect as far as performance is concerned?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

On the LS2 this will give you anywhere from 15-20RWHP increase. I heard the gains are even bigger on the LS1 (90mm version). This is a very good mod.

Supposedly, the stock LS2 intake is not as good as it should be. If you search around the internet, you will find people that have dyno tested the LS2 with the stock intake vs. ported stock intake vs. FAST intake... the concensus is the stock is a bottle neck for performance.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken the '05 has a 90mm TB.....is that correct. If so then all I'll need is the intake?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

That is correct. 2005 LS2 does have the 90mm.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while. If I decide to go this route , considering the only mod I have is a K&N CAI, will I need to do anything else, such as throttle body upgrade too..? What can I expect as far as performance is concerned?


Hey John! What is the cost of this intake...Where from?

Thanks!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I went to L Performance and they were quoting 20 hp on an LS1.

Didn't see anything for LS2. Is it 850 bucks like I read?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I think I'd rather find this guy and have him port and dyno tune the GOAT for $225.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

WOWHUH said:


> Hey John! What is the cost of this intake...Where from?
> 
> Thanks!


This was cheapest I found...............$789.00
http://www.litewarehouse.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=120


----------

